# Mammoth Lakes/Hot Creek spots?



## Campoutguy (Aug 20, 2001)

Anyone know of any remote places to camp with a 25' trailer east of Mammoth near Hot Creek Springs? I'm going with a group of tenters and I'd like to dry camp with my trailer at the Springs.
Thanks!

Trailer hound


----------



## Campoutguy (Sep 2, 2001)

Mammoth Lakes/Hot Creek spots?

Had a great time and found lots of great spots to boondock in the Mammoth area if anyone is interested.

Matt theTrailer hound,  loving the never-ending RV road!


----------



## Gary B (Sep 2, 2001)

Mammoth Lakes/Hot Creek spots?

Hi Matt, glad to hear you had a great time and found some great camping sites, quention where is Mammoth, South Dakota, Alaska, Calif. or elsewhere? Happy trails GB



Edited by - Gary B on Sep 03 2001  3:04:53 PM


----------

